# Pure



## Schenker

Hola. En estas frases no entiendo la función de "pure", ¿con qué palabra o término se podría reemplazar para que tenga sentido? 

_-Paolo, ho dimenticato il portafogli. Posso pagare domani? -Non c'è nessun problema Marco, paga pure domani!_

_-Devo rispondere al telefono: posso mettere i bicchieri qui? -Sì, sì, figurati, metti pure i bicchieri qui!"_

_-Ho dormito male stanotte. Prima della lezione posso prendere un altro caffé? -Certamente Carlo, prendi pure un altro caffé._


En las dos primeras creo que se podría poner "pero" antes del verbo ("pero paga mañana", "pero pon los..."). Pero puedo equivocarme...
Y en la tercera no se me ocurre.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## fabiog_1981

No, te equivocas.
Ha un valore rafforzativo, basicamente vuol dire si quieres o como quieras.
Ciao


----------



## pernileta

Io direi anche che può significare _sin problemas _o qualcosa di simile.
Ciao


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Hola. En estas frases no entiendo la función de "pure", ¿con qué palabra o término se podría reemplazar para que tenga sentido?
> 
> _-Paolo, ho dimenticato il portafogli. Posso pagare domani? -Non c'è nessun problema Marco, paga pure domani! Paga también mañana.Puedes hacerlo también mañana_
> 
> _-Devo rispondere al telefono: posso mettere i bicchieri qui? -Sì, sì, figurati, metti pure i bicchieri qui!" Pon también aquí los vasos. Si, puedes también hacerlo_
> 
> _-Ho dormito male stanotte. Prima della lezione posso prendere un altro caffé? -Certamente Carlo, prendi pure un altro caffé.Tómate también otro café. Puedes hacerlo también._.


 

*también**. *(De _tan_ y _bien_)

*1. *adv. m. U. para indicar la igualdad, semejanza, conformidad o relación de una cosa con otra ya nombrada.

*2. *adv. m. Tanto o así.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__ 

*pù|re*
avv., cong.
1 avv. FO con valore rafforzativo, per dare maggiore evidenza a un concetto, a un’espressione spec. di carattere esortativo: _bisognerà p. pensarci_, _ci si può p. mettere a tavola_ | in espressioni di invito, di rimprovero o con valore concessivo: _entri_, _si accomodi p._, _ammettiamolo_, _diciamolo p._, _sia p.: io non ne sono convinto_, _fosse p. il padreterno, non gli crederei_ | persino: _p. oggi devo lavorare?_ | per di più: _lo vado spesso a trovare e gli do p. una mano_ 
2 avv. LE spec. in espressioni negative e in contrapposizioni, solamente, soltanto: _queste si percotean non pur con mano, | ma con la testa e col petto e coi piedi_ (Dante) 
3 avv. LE sempre: _Virgilio mi disse: “Che pur guate?”_ (Dante) 
4 cong. FO anche: _viene p. Giuseppe_ 
5 cong. FO con valore concessivo, in proposizioni implicite con il verbo al gerundio: _non c’è riuscito, pur mettendocela tutta_, _p. incompleto, è un ottimo lavoro_ 
6 cong. FO con valore avversativo, tuttavia, nondimeno: _è pesante, p. devo portarmela dietro_ | LE in relazione con proposizioni concessive introdotte da _benché_, _sebbene_, ecc.: _benché sentisse le ossa gravi e fiaccate da’ vari strapazzi di quella giornata, p. studiò di più il passo, per poter riportare un avviso ... a’ suoi protetti_ (Manzoni)

*Polirematiche*
*pur che* loc.cong. LE var. ⇒purché *pur che sia* loc.cong. LE var. ⇒purchessia *pur di* loc.cong. CO con lo scopo di (per introdurre proposizioni finali): _pur di farsi notare, si comporta da buffone_ *pur troppo* loc.cong. LE var. ⇒purtroppo.

From the De Mauro website


----------



## licinio

fabiog_1981 said:


> No, te equivocas.
> Ha un valore rafforzativo, basicamente vuol dire si quieres o como quieras.
> Ciao


 
Non definirei il valore rafforzativo. Pure serve per addolcire un comando o renderlo meno imperativo.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Hola...yo lo traduzco como "también_entonces", por ejemplo en la frase "che Caino sono pure io" lo traduzco por "que Caín también soy yo"


----------



## Churchil

Bueno, así es como yo las traduciría, a ver si te sirven de algo o te parece adecuada mi interpretación de las frases.
_


-Paolo, ho dimenticato il portafogli. Posso pagare domani? -Non c'è nessun problema Marco, paga pure domani! (_*Sino*) 

 "_No hay ningún problema Marco, ¡paga sino mañana!_"

_-Devo rispondere al telefono: posso mettere i bicchieri qui? -Sì, sì, figurati, metti pure i bicchieri qui!"_ (*También*) 

 "_Sí, sí, cómo no, pon/mete también los vasos aquí._"

_-Ho dormito male stanotte. Prima della lezione posso prendere un altro caffé? -Certamente Carlo, prendi pure un altro caffé._ (*También*)

 "_Ciertamente Carlo, toma también otro cafe_" (pero traducido tan literal en español no suena nada bien, así que yo haría un pequeña traducción libre ya que el carácter reiterativo o repetitivo de la acción ya queda suficientemente marcado con "_otro_", no hace falta recalcarlo más metiendo ese "_también"_, por lo que veo más adecuado usar el verbo *poder* en su lugar, que hace referencia a la concesión de permiso de hacer una cosa que va implícita en el sentido de la frase: "_Ciertamente Carlo, puedes tomarte otro café"

_EDIT: me acabo de dar cuenta que en el sentido de la última frase, en español, es más adecuado utilizar el verbo tomar en su forma reflexiva, porque hace referencia a que lo toma como para reconfortarse, como una especie de remedio a un problema, y no simplemente como quien se toma un café en un bar.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Con reticencias, pues mi italiano es muy pobre, yo creo que para los tres ejemplos podríamos decir "sí, claro" o quizá sólo "claro".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

En los tres casos se usa _si_, para enfatizar y responder afirmativamente al mismo tiempo

*si paga mañana/si pon el vaso aquí/si toma otro café*


----------



## licinio

No estoy de acuerdo con los que han traducido _pure_ con _también_ en los ejemplos propuestos. Hay una diferencia en italiano entre
Metti pure i bicchieri qui (es para hacer el mando menos imperativo, no quiere indicar iteración)
_y_
Metti i bicchieri pure qui (quiere decir tambien y personalmente yo usaría _anche_).


----------



## gatogab

licinio said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con los que han traducido _pure_ con _también_ en los ejemplos propuestos. Hay una diferencia en italiano entre
> Metti pure i bicchieri qui (es para hacer el mando menos imperativo, no quiere indicar iteración)
> _y_
> Metti i bicchieri pure qui (quiere decir tambien y personalmente yo usaría _anche_).


 
Per me tutte le opzioni proposte vanno benissimo.
Siamo al solito discorso sul contesto.
Secondo me, la parola 'pure' si presta a 'speculazioni' sulla materia.
Pure=también non è preciso ma rende l'idea.
Ma può darsi che mi sbagli.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con linicio por lo que se refiere a los ejemplos propuestos. Pero en otros contextos _pure_ se puede traducir por _también, _por ejemplo:

_Ho comprato *pure* un paio di scarpe nuove = *También* he comprado un par de zapatos nuevos._

De todas formas, yo seguiría utilizando _anche. Pure _me parece como más elevado, no sé..


----------



## licinio

La diferencia es que en los ejemplos propuestos _pure_ va acompañando un imperativo. No quiere decir _también_ cuando sigue el verbo en este modo.


----------



## gatogab

licinio said:


> La diferencia es que en los ejemplos propuestos _pure_ va acompañando un imperativo. No quiere decir _también_ cuando sigue el verbo en este modo.


Ecco perchè provavo 'disagio' con alcuni 'tambien' proposti da me e da altri. 
Linicio, ti seguo.
Nel esempio di Irenita, metterei 'anche' al posto di 'pure'
gg


----------



## Montesacro

irene.acler said:


> Pero en otros contextos _pure_ se puede traducir por _también, _por ejemplo:
> 
> _Ho comprato *pure* un paio di scarpe nuove = *También* he comprado un par de zapatos nuevos._
> 
> De todas formas, yo seguiría utilizando _anche. Pure _me parece como más elevado, no sé..


 
Attenzione, l’uso di _pure_ o _anche_ (quando sono sinonimi naturalmente) dipende molto dall’area di provenienza del parlante.

- _Noi andiamo al mare._
- _Aspettatemi, vengo *pure/anche* io._


- _Sei una persona antipatica, e *pure/anche* maleducata._


- _Stamattina ho accompagnato i bambini a scuola, ho lavato la macchina e ho fatto *pure/anche* la spesa._


In tutti gli esempi forniti preferisco di gran lunga utilizzare _pure_, e ciò dipende in buona misura dal fatto che sono romano.
Nell’Italia settentrionale, e credo pure in Sicilia, si trova invece una netta preferenza per _anche_.
E’ superfluo dire che entrambi gli usi sono correttissimi (viva i sinonimi…).


----------



## gatogab

Montesacro said:


> Attenzione, l’uso di _pure_ o _anche_ (quando sono sinonimi naturalmente) dipende molto dall’area di provenienza del parlante.
> 
> - _Noi andiamo al mare._
> - _Aspettatemi, vengo *pure/anche* io._
> 
> 
> - _Sei una persona antipatica, e *pure/anche* maleducata._
> 
> 
> - _Stamattina ho accompagnato i bambini a scuola, ho lavato la macchina e ho fatto *pure/anche* la spesa._
> 
> 
> In tutti gli esempi forniti preferisco di gran lunga utilizzare _pure_, e ciò dipende in buona misura dal fatto che sono romano.
> Nell’Italia settentrionale, e credo pure in Sicilia, si trova invece una netta preferenza per _anche_.
> E’ superfluo dire che entrambi gli usi sono correttissimi (viva i sinonimi…).


 Pure = también?
Ese es el dilema, Montesacro.
gg


----------



## Angel.Aura

Schenker said:


> En estas frases no entiendo la función de "pure", ¿con qué palabra o término se podría reemplazar para que tenga sentido?


Qui ci troviamo di fronte a un *pure* che è avverbio con valore concessivo.

Negli esempi citati da Schenker il *pure* andrebbe sostituito con _también podría/bien podrías:
- paga pure domani! _- Bien podrías pagar mañana
_- Sì, sì, figurati, metti pure i bicchieri qui!" _- También podrías poner los vasos aquí
_- Certamente Carlo, prendi pure un altro caffé _- También podrías tomar otro café

 Solo la mia opinione


----------



## susote

*S*i tiene un valor concesivo, se podría traducir por "si te place"

No hay ningún problema, Marco, paga mañana si te place.


----------



## Neuromante

*Sí quieres*

_Si te place_ es un catalanismo


----------



## gatogab

susote said:


> *S*i tiene un valor concesivo, se podría traducir por "si te place"
> 
> No hay ningún problema, Marco, paga mañana si te place.


 
*No hay ningún problema, Marco, paga mañana si te place.* 
Nessun problema, Marco, paga domani se ti piace.
Non ti dispiacere, Marco, puoi pagare anche/*pure* domani. 
Ci stiamo allontanando un pò?
gg


----------



## Schenker

Siempre he sabido que "pure" puede ser "tambien". Pero en los ejemplos que puse no calza para nada... Considero que quedan bien el "si quieres" o el "sin problemas" (y otras parecidas) y tambien me pareció bien lo que dijo alguien en relación a que era mejor no traducirlo, pero saber qué sentido tenía.

Grazie. Adios.


----------



## susote

Neuromante, aunque vivo en Ibiza soy canario como tú, y no hablo catalán. Quizás "si te place" sea algo anticuado, pero puro castellano también.


----------



## Dankgerit

La primera vez qe yo vi esa palabra en el lessico nuovo, la maestra la dictó como *"pues"*.
Eventualmente supe que su significado más común era también.
No se si te ayude, pero podría darse, al menos creo en la primera encaja.

_ -Non c'è nessun problema Marco, paga pure domani! *-*  No hay ningún problema Marco, paga *pues* mañana!_


----------

